# Fingerless Gloves - Very Easy



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I used Caron Simply Soft - Size 8 US needle.

Cast on 37 sts

Sl all sts purlwise.

Row 1: (RS) Knit
Row 2: Purl
Row 3: K1, *sl1, k1; repeat from * to end.
Row 4: K1, sl wyif, k1; repeat from * to end.
Repeat rows 1-4 until desired length.

Knit up until desired length, fold in half and sew up from bottom and top, but, leave opening for your thumb.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

Looks like a warmth-trapping pattern. Good work!


----------



## 52tiger (Mar 25, 2012)

Was one ball of yarn enough for both mitts? If so how long did you do yours thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 1, 2013)

Lovely mitts Yona. Thank you for pattern


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for pattern. Does look very quick and easy and that sounds appealing to me, at this time.


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks for posting, love the color of the gloves. Fingerless gloves are a big hit this year, I made several pairs for Christmas gifts. I will add this pattern to my pattern stash. Happy New Year.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks for the pattern Yona. Looks like you also added a rib cuff, right? I have just the yarn to use.
Tricia


----------



## BobbieO (May 23, 2012)

I"ve done a number pairs of these with no pattern. I did ribbing at each end and the rest was knit a row, purl a row. Thanks for letting me know I was in the ball park


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks for the pattern and pictures. They look warm and very easy.


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

Where does the * in Row 4 go? Before the slipped stitch?


----------



## MaryBethBlus (Apr 5, 2013)

Thank You for sharing UR Pattern Yona! Looking forward to making these Gloves!

God Bless U & URS, MaryBeth


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Now these look fun and easy! Thanks so much for the pattern post! And about how much yarn: Here's my tip: When I'm making two of something (socks, mitts etc) I always wind my yarn into two sort-of even sized balls before I start the project. (Sometimes I actually measure it! Ha!) This makes it easier to get both items from the yarn I am using. Just a thought. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Very nice, one of my favorite color yarns


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you all for your comments. I loaded this pattern very late last night & missed the info about the cuff ribbing and also added the * in line 4, right after the K1.



yona said:


> I used Caron Simply Soft - Size 8 US needle.
> 
> Cast on 37 sts
> 
> ...


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

52tiger said:


> Was one ball of yarn enough for both mitts? If so how long did you do yours thanks for the pattern.


This is a very tight stitch pattern so it takes way less than a skein of yarn. I happen to have about 1/2 of this color left over from another project and wanted to utilize it, so I made these mittens and still had some yarn left over.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

OMgirl said:


> Where does the * in Row 4 go? Before the slipped stitch?


Thank you for your comment. I loaded this pattern late last night & missed adding the asterik in line 4, after the K1 and before the *sl1 wyif. I corrected the pattern now and also included the info on the rib cuff.

I am sorry about any inconvenience this may have caused and in the future, I'll post patterns during daytime hours.

Thank you.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

thank you


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Those look nice and thick which would be so warm. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## mollybear57 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you so much for sharring this pattern. I am a fairly knitter and would love to make these for my granddaughters. I will have to ask what is "wyif" in row 4?
For the life of me I can't think what it might be and when you tell me I will have to thump myself in the nogin.
Thanks once again...


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

"wyif" means "with yarn in front" You put the yarn in front of the right needle like you would have it if you were going to purl. Then you slip that stitch, do not knit or purl it, just slip it onto the right needle. Then put the yarn back behind to knit the next stitch like the pattern says. Hope this helps. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## WandySue (Sep 9, 2012)

Thank you Yona for the pattern. I have been looking for something quick to do over the holiday week. And now, we have snow predicted for Thursday which means I will be helping hubby outdoors with the shoveling and will need something to help keep my hands warm. Happy New year everyone.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Love the color in your fingerless mitts.....I have made a lot of ones out of a similar pattern, except:
size 5 needle
any worsted weight 4ply yarn
cast on 34 stitches
K2, P2 for 15 rows
Stockinette Stitch (K 1 Row, P 1 row) for 30 rows
K2, P2 for 6 rows
bind off with right side facing out.
Start from bottom, sew up approx. 3" and weave in the end of yarn
Start from the top and sew down approx. 2.5" (I always try them on as I am doing them. Leaving about a 2.5 in. opening for the thumb......easy peasy.....know this pattern by heart. Easy to do contrasting colors by doing both ribbings (K2/P2) in the contrast color.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Nana5 said:


> Love the color in your fingerless mitts.....I have made a lot of ones out of a similar pattern, except:
> size 5 needle
> any worsted weight 4ply yarn
> cast on 34 stitches
> ...


I do the same IF it's a stockinette stitch, but, here I used a 'basket rib' which is very tight and dense, therefore, a size 8 would be preferable as the size 5, which is perfectly works for the stockinette stitch would make this pattern too small - more of a child size.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

WandySue said:


> Thank you Yona for the pattern. I have been looking for something quick to do over the holiday week. And now, we have snow predicted for Thursday which means I will be helping hubby outdoors with the shoveling and will need something to help keep my hands warm. Happy New year everyone.


WandySue: This is a tight basket weave pattern which is ideal for cold weather, which I designed for a ladies average hand. If you are going to make this for your husband, you'd need to increase the stitches to fit a man's hand. You need to have a multiple of 2sts + 1; so it would be a cast on of 37 or 39 or 41 or larger etc... to fit a man's hand.


----------



## conig (Jun 15, 2011)

I used a Red Heart free pattern for Cabled Wristers. Instead of the elongated chain cable stitch I used the ostrich stitch & they turned out lovely & warm for a friend with severe arthritis.

Error in pattern though: make 2 means the thumb is on the wrong side on one of them. So setting up the pattern [following the ribbing on 34 stitches, wrong side] should be:
P17, K3, P8, K3, P3 for one. [The 17 stitches are the palm side.]
The second one should set up as 
P3, K3, P8, K3, P17.

You can adjust those middle stitches (P8) for any pattern's stitch count. For the Ostrich stitch [a pattern of 13 stitches] I set up with P16, K1, P13, K1, P3.

Ostrich Stitch = repeats of 13 stitches
1. K
2. P
3. K4tog, (yo, K1) x5, yo, K4tog 
4. P

In case I confused you, it reads
Cast on 34 stitches & knit (wrong side) one row.
K2, P2 across for ribbing until piece measures 4" (or desired length,)
End with a right side row.

Set up patterns on wrong side:
left hand- P16, K1, P13, K1, P3
right hand- P3, K1, P13, K1, P16

Left hand-
Knit 1 row.
Purl 16, K1, P13, K1, P3
K16, P1, K4tog, (yo, K1)x5, yo, K4tog, P1, K3
Purl 16, K1, P13, K1, P3
Repeat above 4 rows for desired length & cast off loosely.
Sew together with right side facing out using mattress stitch. 
Leave opening for thumb.

For right hand, set up row =
P3, K1, P13, K1, P16

No photo, I already mailed them.

Ostrich Stitch:


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

yona said:


> I do the same IF it's a stockinette stitch, but, here I used a 'basket rib' which is very tight and dense, therefore, a size 8 would be preferable as the size 5, which is perfectly works for the stockinette stitch would make this pattern too small - more of a child size.


That makes sense....I am going to give your pattern a try!


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern. They look very warm and easy to knit.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

conig said:


> I used a Red Heart free pattern for Cabled Wristers. Instead of the elongated chain cable stitch I used the ostrich stitch & they turned out lovely & warm for a friend with severe arthritis.
> 
> Error in pattern though: make 2 means the thumb is on the wrong side on one of them. So setting up the pattern [following the ribbing on 34 stitches, wrong side] should be:
> P17, K3, P8, K3, P3 for one. [The 17 stitches are the palm side.]
> ...


Lovely pattern, thanks for posting. The one I submitted I had made for my best friend, Linda, in New York, who get up at 4:30 a.m. to get to work. She does have a car, but holding the steering wheel in a car that was out all night is quite cold. This way most of her hand stays very warm, as this is a very tight stitch and I also extended it longer on the top to cover most of her fingers.


----------



## lebellue (Apr 2, 2013)

Yona

Very nice pattern!

You say that you corrected the pattern, but I don't see a corrected pattern listed...Am I missing something?
In the pattern you say "Sl all sts purlwise"...Would this be before or after you knit the ribbed cuff?
Also what is the purpose of "Sl all sts purlwise"

Thank you!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks! Very nice!


----------



## PM64735 (Jul 23, 2012)

I must be doing something wrong! Mine don't look like yours and I don't have a rib stitch edge either. Did you happen to leave something out of the pattern?


----------



## Doodlebug (Jan 4, 2014)

Thank you, Yona, for the pattern. I have been looking for an easy one to do. They are great!


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

yona said:


> Thank you all for your comments. I loaded this pattern very late last night & missed the info about the cuff ribbing and also added the * in line 4, right after the K1.


Yona, I converted this to a one page PDF, so if you don't mind me doing it, I can post it for others to do an easy download with corrections and photos.. Yes?


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you.


----------

